# 4x4x4 & 5x5x5 mirror blocks



## peteraberg (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey!
I have a question/challenge/suggestion.
Do you think it is possible to do a 4x4x4 and/or 5x5x5 mirror blocks?
It feels like it should be but I'm not sure how to go about it?
Any suggestions?
Did anybody already do it?
/Peter


----------



## windhero (Oct 13, 2013)

I suppose the Master Ghost cube can kinda be thought of as a very hard mirror blocks 4x4.


----------



## EternalE (Oct 13, 2013)

Extend/shrink any of the pieces to the factor of how it is on the 3x3.


----------



## peteraberg (Oct 14, 2013)

EternalE said:


> Extend/shrink any of the pieces to the factor of how it is on the 3x3.



But I guess that will also affect the internal structure..? And the centre on the mirror block cube is a bit pushed off the core centre.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 15, 2013)

You could extend the pieces of a mini WitEden 4x4. It doesn't turn very well though.


----------



## AndersB (Oct 15, 2013)

All centerpieces on the same side and the edges of an edgepair will unfortunately have to be the same shape.


----------



## rj (Oct 15, 2013)

peteraberg said:


> But I guess that will also affect the internal structure..? And the centre on the mirror block cube is a bit pushed off the core centre.



Not really, it's more like the core got put in a corner of the cube. The centers are centered on the core.


----------



## cannon4747 (Oct 15, 2013)

It wouldn't be as much harder over the regular 4x4 as the regular mirror blocks was over the 3x3 because all the centers and edge pairs would have to be the same size. What i'd like to see would be something like where the core remains the same but the actual shape of the puzzle is a cube oriented in a random direction/position. you could have one center "pointing" at a tip of a corner and another "pointing" at an edge piece. Random.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 16, 2013)

cannon4747 said:


> What i'd like to see would be something like where the core remains the same but the actual shape of the puzzle is a cube oriented in a random direction/position. you could have one center "pointing" at a tip of a corner and another "pointing" at an edge piece. Random.



I think you just described a Ghost Cube, except without the misaligned layers when solved.


----------



## peteraberg (Oct 17, 2013)

rj said:


> Not really, it's more like the core got put in a corner of the cube. The centers are centered on the core.



That's what I mean but you described it better. Anyway the point I'm getting at and what I would like to do is to do a 4x4x4 or 5x5x5 that you solve entirely by size and not by colour like the mirror block is. But maybe this will be impossible when the centre pieces and edge pieces and internal pieces need to remain same size...


----------

